# Graven images



## Eric Tyler (Dec 10, 2016)

What does it mean in the Westminster Confessions, that we should not make mental images of Christ. I'm a very visual reader, so when I read the Bible I see in my head the events unfold. Does this mean that I am sinning when I do so?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 10, 2016)

See this thread from earlier in the week on this subject and this old thread and posts 17 and 13 in particular.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 10, 2016)

Think the big concern would be that we might start to believe that theJesus that we are visualizing in our minds and interacting withmight be the actual Jesus Himself.

We have no physical image of Jesus left for us by God, so best to avoid that altogether!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 10, 2016)

I've always wondered if another thing the divines were attacking was Jesuit style prayers where we "pray the wounds" and stations of the cross.


----------



## Daniel M. (Dec 10, 2016)

Well, let's qualify this for a moment. Most readers would visualize a narrative unfolding as they read it; I don't think that's sinful in and of itself.

Where the issue takes hold is in our direct and corporate interactions with God. It is certainly harmful to visualize these persons of our God in this context because we begin to follow the anthopological curse of the world: the need to see what we worship. 

I used to teach a group of youths the following:

"Alright gang, tricky question: Is it wrong to pray to Jesus?"
(All come to consensus) "No, Jesus is God."

I would then explain to them that, while not _wrong_, per se, it's not the _most_ right because exclusively doing so betrays a theological misunderstanding of adoption a la Romans 5. Christ explicitly tells us that His objective is restoring worship to THE FATHER. Without presuming upon His wisdom, let's consider why He was so specific. 

He knew graven images of His earthly person would be a problem. He wanted to free His children from the constant human curse of worshipping that which is seen. That which is seen was created by the Uncreated Father, to whom all worship is due.

26 In that day you will ask in my name, and I do not say to you that I will ask the Father on your behalf;
27 for the Father himself loves you, because you have loved me and have believed that I came from God. - John 16:26-27

But when you pray, go into your room and shut the door and pray to your Father *who is in secret*. And your Father who sees in secret will reward you. - Matthew 6:6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

